# Background investigation



## USAF_E5 (Aug 17, 2008)

Im sure this topic has been beaten to death, but I was just looking for some information on the background investigation (for a NH department)...

 - Just how bad can your credit history be to get told goodbye by an agency? I dont have any repos or bankrupcies, but what gets you ousted from a process?

 - What paperwork are agencies typically looking for from your military career? I know they want the DD 214, but what else are they looking for?

 Thanks everyone!


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Try doing a search...since it has been beaten to death - the answers are out there.


----------



## USAF_E5 (Aug 17, 2008)

Cant find the answers to my specific questions, just on the general stuff... but thanks for your concern. 
I posted on here so someone could assist me in my quest for answers, not to be told to piss off. 
Thanks.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

USAF_E5 said:


> Cant find the answers to my specific questions, just on the general stuff... but thanks for your concern.
> I posted on here so someone could assist me in my quest for answers, not to be told to piss off.
> Thanks.


Your reply is a good way to piss off a moderator, take this as a warning !!


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

USAF_E5 said:


> Cant find the answers to my specific questions, just on the general stuff... but thanks for your concern.
> I posted on here so someone could assist me in my quest for answers, not to be told to piss off.
> Thanks.


Feisty aren't you? And where in my post did I tell you to "piss off"...? Nowhere. Watch the attitude bucko.


----------



## TopCop24 (Jul 11, 2005)

Kate you're a moderator and have to be held to a higher standard than the rest of us, so i'll say it....PISS OFF


----------



## redsox03 (Jan 6, 2007)

Leave the flyboy alone.


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

TopCop24 said:


> Kate you're a moderator and have to be held to a higher standard than the rest of us, so i'll say it....PISS OFF


Thank you dear


----------



## Nuke_TRT (Feb 10, 2008)

Some background investigators like to talk to your neighbors and co-workers to get a feel for your personality and work ethic. A candidate may look great on paper, but there is a lot that isn’t on paper that may affect your hiring status.
Hopefully no one on this board knows you or your investigators.
Just my two cents.


----------

